
Hold Your ISP Accountable with ConnTestD - robputt
https://www.robertputt.co.uk/hold-your-isp-accountable-with-conntestd.html
======
bradknowles
The problem I’ve seen with throttling is that the ISPs tend to allow
traditional Speedtest sites to be unthrottled, while carefully “shaping” the
speeds to other sites like Netflix.

So, you need testing tools that accurately mirror what you would be doing with
those other streaming sites.

Oh, and the actual speedtest sites frequently lie to you abou the speeds
you’re getting. But that’s a different matter.

